# Impressive Tool Cabinet



## Stanleymonkey (30 Dec 2020)

I know Rob Cosman isn't everyone's cup of tea. But fair play to him on this tool cabinet.

It's from 2017, but I haven't seen this before - apologies if it's old news.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Well at least someone spent more time making a bench hook than I did  

That sort of set-up is awesome if you've got the point where you know you don't need any more tools. If I tried to make something similar I'd find it on a bonfire within a week when I realised I'd failed to build in space for stuff I find on Ebay.


----------



## jcassidy (30 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Well at least someone spent more time making a bench hook than I did
> 
> That sort of set-up is awesome if you've got the point where you know you don't need any more tools. If I tried to make something similar I'd find it on a bonfire within a week when I realised I'd failed to build in space for stuff I find on Ebay.



Yes that's exactly my problem! LOL. I think I will settle on some sort of French Cleat system for that reason. I might make a couple of small cupboards to keep damp off things and organise them as I want. Or just build a damn big chest.


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

I’m sorry I couldn’t watch it all, (Finger down throat) this guy epitomises everything that’s wrong with "modern" woodworking today it’s just a museum, a display of kit, how many planes has the guy got for ffs. I make furniture for a living every day every week. I’ve got a rack of tools I pick up and take from the tool cupboard to the bench and apart from the machinery it’s rare that I grab anything else from the back of the cupboard.
I’ve said it on here many times you don’t need to spend a lot of money on tools. Simple.
He is pandering to the trend, particularly in America for collecting and displaying, and of course he’s on video so he has to make it look as if he's got all the kit to make him look good, how many cutting boards has he got? Absolutely ridiculous and it’s dovetailed together ffs, how much time has he got to waste? It proved he doesn’t use it much he didn’t know which way it went back into the rack lol.
Please don’t waste your time with these chancers any longer. Ian
Sorry Stanleymonkey.


----------



## Peri (31 Dec 2020)

I find this guy very watchable, especially the video where he cuts dovetails with a sharp screwdriver , a business card and a hacksaw haha.

He does sell a range of - to me - very expensive tools, maybe he hopes you'll fill the cabinet with stuff from his shop


----------



## Stanleymonkey (31 Dec 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> I’m sorry I couldn’t watch it all, (Finger down throat) this guy epitomises everything that’s wrong with "modern" woodworking today it’s just a museum, a display of kit, how many planes has the guy got for ffs. I make furniture for a living every day every week. I’ve got a rack of tools I pick up and take from the tool cupboard to the bench and apart from the machinery it’s rare that I grab anything else from the back of the cupboard.
> I’ve said it on here many times you don’t need to spend a lot of money on tools. Simple.
> He is pandering to the trend, particularly in America for collecting and displaying, and of course he’s on video so he has to make it look as if he's got all the kit to make him look good, how many cutting boards has he got? Absolutely ridiculous and it’s dovetailed together ffs, how much time has he got to waste? It proved he doesn’t use it much he didn’t know which way it went back into the rack lol.
> Please don’t waste your time with these chancers any longer. Ian
> Sorry Stanleymonkey.



No need to apologise. I'm not a particular fan of his, Youtube suggested it and I enjoyed watching the video while I had a cup of tea - a bit like a museum tour.
It did make me laugh that this was just a prototype! I wonder if he's planning on building the next Studley tool chest with the final version?


----------



## AJB Temple (31 Dec 2020)

Like him or not, he clearly has very good woodworking skills. The tools that are made in his shop appear to be good quality and sell well. He has a business model that requires you tube content to advertise his courses, and he does that well too. There is a market for this. I see it is similar to (lord) David Lindsey up market boxes, some of which sell for £10k. They are just boxes and expert makers here, such as custard, could easily do them. They are in no sense really worth £10k for just a box, but a market has been created and served. 

I would not turn my nose up at one of Rob Cosman's saws. I expect he gets sponsorship from whatever the brand of plane is that he represents and touts. It's marketing, simple as that.


----------



## deema (31 Dec 2020)

Nothing wrong with good organisation, my only comment is I think there are better solutions. I've always found that any form of shelf or surface that’s not vertical quickly accumutates a large amount of shavings and saw dust! Sideways has a superb tool organisation system based on French Cleats and custom made hanging / drawers / spaces that allows him to adapt when ever he buys something new / upgrades. Every time I see it the big green eyed monster reveals itself.......I love it but so far haven’t replicated it........yet!


----------



## brocher (31 Dec 2020)

Have watched a couple of Cosman YouTube’s, and I like some of what he does, especially with plywood. But such a cabinet is to my mind way over the top! No way could I fit such a thing in my 10x10 ft wooden shed . I do need to do some more reorganisation of my shed though but I tend to hoard bits and pieces as they might be handy, and of course some tools have sentimental value from my dad - a toolmaker & my grandad a fisherman.


----------

